# [Wahl] Neue Partei: Young-People-Nation



## PuhbaerTB (3. April 2009)

*YOUNG-PEOPLE-NATION*

_Deutschland wird nicht nur immer jünger, sondern auch internationaler. Um wirtschaftlich und politisch am Ball zu bleiben, muss eine neue Partei her, welche die Interessen jüngerer Bürger besser vertreten kann._

Nach jünsgten Ereignissen der Politik, kam mir die Frage auf, welcher Weg der beste sei, um solche Äußerungen und Diskussionen sachlich klären zu können...

Denn wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist, helfen auch keine tollen Schreiben und Unterschriftsammlungen mehr. In den Medien hat es angeschlagen und bei der älteren Generation ist es damit festgebrannt...

Also das einzige was helfen könnte, wäre eine eigenständige Partei die aus jungen Leuten (zwischen 18 und 35) besteht. Mit einem solchen Stand im Bundestag, könne man derartige Vorkommnisse zwar nicht verhindern, aber immerhin sachlich bearbeiten und diskutieren. Es wird Zeit, dass sich in unserer antiquierten und inkompetenten Politik was ändert...

Seid ihr also für:

1. Für eine neue jüngere Partei (Alter 18-35)
2. Kann alles bleiben wie es ist
3. Ist mir egal



Kommentiert hier was das Zeug hält. Bei genügend Aufmerksamkeit, gibt es vielleicht auch mal offizielle Unterstützung


----------



## PuhbaerTB (3. April 2009)

Über die Probleme der Wahlkampf- und Parteifinanzierung, sowie der geringen politischen Erfahrungen und der 4%-Hürde bin ich mir außerdem im Klaren. Hier gehts nur erstmal ums Prinzip...

EDIT: Man könnte auch "Piratenpartei.de" unterstützen


----------



## DerSitzRiese (4. April 2009)

Deutschland wird nicht jünger sondern älter.


----------



## Malkav85 (4. April 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Deutschland wird nicht jünger sondern älter.


 
...und das Problem ist, das sich sehr wenig junge Menschen mit dem Thema Politik *richtig* auseinandersetzen.

Die meisten lassen sich von Links und Rechts beeinflussen oder haben keine Vorstellung von der Verwirklichung. 

Andererseits würden ältere Menschen eine junge Partei vielleicht auch gar nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## gorn (4. April 2009)

Ich hab [x]egal gevotet, weils einfach eine weitere sinnlose Randpartei wäre die nichts zu melden hat.


----------



## Pokerclock (4. April 2009)

Ich persönlich empfinde eine Verjüngung der politischen Strukturen in D gar nicht mal so schlecht. Jugend ist oftmals mit Innovation verbunden. Allerdings ist Jugend teilweise gleichbedeutend mit mangelhafter Erfahrung. Teilweise sogar mangelhafter Fachkenntnis. 

Besonders in der Politik ist es wichtig Erfahrung mit (breiter) Fachkompetenz zu vereinen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. April 2009)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass sich (nicht nur deutsche) Politiker prinzipiell damit schwertun, weiter als 3-4 Jahre in die Zukunft zu planen, seh ich irgendwie nichts, was dafür spräche, das jüngere Leute, besonders knapp über 18, für Verbesserungen in der Politik sorgen könnten.

(d.h. Leute, die einfach nur 18 sind. Natürlich kann es bei 18 jährigen genauso gute Ideen geben, wie bei 80 jährigen - eine Partei extra aus jungen Leuten zu machen erfordert aber, dass sie aus irgend einem Grund besonders oft da anzutreffen sind, ungeachtet aller Unterschiede innerhalb einer Altersklasse)


----------



## Bleipriester (6. April 2009)

PuhbaerTB schrieb:


> *YOUNG-PEOPLE-NATION*
> 
> _Deutschland wird nicht nur immer jünger, sondern auch internationaler. Um wirtschaftlich und politisch am Ball zu bleiben, muss eine neue Partei her, welche die Interessen jüngerer Bürger besser vertreten kann._
> 
> ...


 
1. Es gibt immer mehr Alte und immer weniger Junge. Das ihr das von euer JPN nicht wißt, disquailifiziert euch schon vorab für jedes politisches Amt, Setzen 6...

2. Dieses Kind ist schon im Brunnen geboren und wird auch dort sterben, denn selbst gäbe es eine Leiter nach oben, so wäre es schlichtweg zu dumm, sie zu benutzen...

3. Die Interessen junger Deutscher: Party, Drogen, Glotze. Sowas hat in der Politik nichts zu suchen, vorallem, weil diese Dinge noch vor der Arbeit kommen, die ja ganz wegfallen soll, wenn man sich Ideen wie "1500 Euro für jeden" angucken muß...
Anmerkung, daß soll kein Pladoyer gegen "Spass" sein, aber man muß auch dosieren können...

4. Bei all den fragwürdigen bis kranken Alternativen, bin ich dafür, daß Merkel mit einer Schwarz-Roten Regierung Kanzlerin bleibt, auch wenn mir nicht alles gefällt.


----------



## Nuklon (8. April 2009)

ES geht ja wohl eher darum ,das die älteren wie die CDU nunmal Rentner bzw Fastrenter orientiert sind und man eine Partei sucht, die diesen Interessen entgegen steht.
Wenn man aber der Meinung ist, das die Jugend nur noch Party, Drogen und Unsinn im Kopf hat, sollte fargen warum das so ist.


----------



## Olstyle (8. April 2009)

Es sind keine Partei für Junge Menschen sondern Junge Menschen in Parteien nötig um in der Politik was zu bewegen.


----------



## heizungsrohr (9. April 2009)

das wird allerding bei einer jugend, die den bundestag für einen feiertag hält, relativ schwierig. wenige unter 20 haben wenigstens etwas interesse an politik. die jugend lässt sich nicht im geringsten dazu bewegen, sich politisch zu betätigen. (ausgenommen die menschen auf den demonstrationen, wobei auch hier einige sind, die eig. nur da sind um sich zu prügeln)


----------



## schub97 (9. April 2009)

ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen,da sich eben zu wenige junge dafür interressieren.


Schau dir das mal an:


----------



## Bleipriester (9. April 2009)

Nuklon schrieb:


> ES geht ja wohl eher darum ,das die älteren wie die CDU nunmal Rentner bzw Fastrenter orientiert sind und man eine Partei sucht, die diesen Interessen entgegen steht.
> Wenn man aber der Meinung ist, das die Jugend nur noch Party, Drogen und Unsinn im Kopf hat, sollte fargen warum das so ist.


 
Es gibt halt in vielen deutschen Familien niemanden, der seinen Kindern ein Verantwortungsbewußtsein anerzieht. Viele Kinds werden verwöhnt, sie bekommen viel Taschengeld und im übrigen übernimmt der Fernseher die Erziehung. Nie mußten sie was selbst tun...
Tja, das ändert sich dann auch mit dem Eintritt ins Erwachsenenalter nicht mehr. 
Ein solches Leben resultiert dann in Träumen von "1500 Euro für alle" und die damit verbundene "selbsterledingende Arbeit".

Zur Young-People-Nation:
Gibts da eigentlich ein Programm?
"Die Interessen der Jugend vertreten"?
Wenn Michaela etwas will, heißt das aber noch lange nicht, daß Fatma da auch Lust drauf hat, nicht wahr?


----------



## heizungsrohr (9. April 2009)

Bleipriester schrieb:


> Es gibt halt in vielen deutschen Familien niemanden, der seinen Kindern ein Verantwortungsbewußtsein anerzieht. Viele Kinds werden verwöhnt, sie bekommen viel Taschengeld und im übrigen übernimmt der Fernseher die Erziehung. Nie mußten sie was selbst tun...
> Tja, das ändert sich dann auch mit dem Eintritt ins Erwachsenenalter nicht mehr.
> Ein solches Leben resultiert dann in Träumen von "1500 Euro für alle" und die damit verbundene "selbsterledingende Arbeit".


da muss ich dir (leider) zustimmen. ich werde jetzt am sonntag 15 und ich kann, im gegensatz zu vielen in meiner klasse, hausarbeit erledigen, mit geld umgehen und kenn mich recht passabel mit politik aus. ich habe mal ein paar leute in meiner klasse gefragt, was demokratie ist. da kamen wahlweise antworten wie: " ja das was wir jetz hier haben" oder auch ganz net aus dem geschichtsbuch zitiert: "herrschaft des volkes". nachfragen, was das denn im groben heißt, wollte ich dann doch nicht mehr...


----------



## gorn (9. April 2009)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> "herrschaft des volkes"


Hätt ich so spontan auch geantwortet, stimmt ja auch.


----------



## heizungsrohr (9. April 2009)

ja, das mag sein, aber man kann in der 9. klasse an einem gymnasium meiner ansicht nach eine antwort erwarten, die wenigstens etwas präziser ist. das ist jedenfalls meine meinung, vielleicht sind meine ansprüche auch zu hoch, ich weiß es nicht. aber eigentlich gehts hier ja eig. um die neue partei, deswegen will ich dieses thema nicht weiter auswalzen.


----------



## axel25 (10. April 2009)

Ich bin generell dafür, das jüngere Leute die Macht übernehmen. Sie sind fantasie-voller und schalten schneller. Man sieht doch wie lange Politiker brauchen um zu denken. Ein mit jüngeren Personen Bundestag würde die Reformen, für die die Regierung Jahre gebraucht hat, in wenigen Wochen verabschieden. Es bringt nichst einen General aus dem Kalten Krieg den Kampf gegen den Terror führen zu lassen, wenn er Taktiken benutzt, die eine Bartwickelmaschine nutzen. Würde man jetzt einen 30jährigen das Kommando führen lassen, würden die Terroristen alt aussehen, da er noch genügend Fantasie besitzt, um sich Fallen, Manöver und Taktiken auszudenken, die einem 50jährihen nicht einmal im Traum einfallen würden. Genauso ist es in der Wissenschaft. Würden dort mehr junge Leute ihren Ideen nachgehen, wären wir längst bei Überlichtgeschwindigkeit und Co. Die "alten" Generationen sind zu langsam, nicht mehr offen genug für innovatives! Meiner Meinung nach müssen wir was ändern, und zwar jetzt sofort, auch um die Wltwirtschaftskrise zu bremsen!

Axel


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2009)

axel25 schrieb:


> Ich bin generell dafür, das jüngere Leute die Macht übernehmen. Sie sind fantasie-voller und schalten schneller. Man sieht doch wie lange Politiker brauchen um zu denken. Ein mit jüngeren Personen Bundestag würde die Reformen, für die die Regierung Jahre gebraucht hat, in wenigen Wochen verabschieden. Es bringt nichst einen General aus dem Kalten Krieg den Kampf gegen den Terror führen zu lassen, wenn er Taktiken benutzt, die eine Bartwickelmaschine nutzen. Würde man jetzt einen 30jährigen das Kommando führen lassen, würden die Terroristen alt aussehen, da er noch genügend Fantasie besitzt, um sich Fallen, Manöver und Taktiken auszudenken, die einem 50jährihen nicht einmal im Traum einfallen würden. Genauso ist es in der Wissenschaft. Würden dort mehr junge Leute ihren Ideen nachgehen, wären wir längst bei Überlichtgeschwindigkeit und Co. Die "alten" Generationen sind zu langsam, nicht mehr offen genug für innovatives! Meiner Meinung nach müssen wir was ändern, und zwar jetzt sofort, auch um die Wltwirtschaftskrise zu bremsen!
> 
> Axel



Also wie es mit militärischen Strategien aussieht, weiß ich nicht - aber für die Wissenschaft kann ich nur Sagen: Die alten Leutchen da sind kein bißchen langsam, wer mehrere Jahrzehnte mit Denken beschäftigt war, der kann das auch und n Jungspund hat schon allein deswegen, weil er bei weitem nicht so gut mit bereits existierenden Erkenntnissen vertraut ist, kaum eine Chance.
Er käme vielleicht eher auf die Idee, mal was ganz anderes zu probieren - aber er kann nicht abschätzen, ob das Sinn macht, ob das überhaupt machbar ist oder, im schlimmsten Fall, ob es nicht schon gemacht wurde.
Und in politischen Fragen...
Also wenn ich studentische Grämien betrachte, dann sind jüngere Leute kein bißchen im Vorteil und können genauso lange palavern - ggf. sogar noch länger, denn wie ein "Kompromiss" funktioniert, lernen einige erst nach langer Zeit. Wenns doch mal ungewohnt zügig geht, stehen die Chancen nicht schlecht, dass es ein Schnellschuss in nen Ofen ist - also genau das gleiche wie in der Politik:
Wenn man sich mit dem nötigen Ernst an die Sache setzt, dann dauerts halt lange, aber i.d.R. ist es dann auch durchdacht (zwar nicht mit dem Wohle der Allgemeinheit, sondern mit der eigenen Partei-Ideologie im Hinterkopf, aber das ist ne ganz andere, imho größere, wichtigere und problematischere Baustelle). Wenn mans auf die schnelle macht, kommt halt z.B. ne Abwrackprämie bei raus. Das würde bei jungen Leuten, die einfach weniger Fehlschläge in ihrem Leben beobachtet haben, noch häufiger passieren.


----------



## axel25 (12. April 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also wie es mit militärischen Strategien aussieht, weiß ich nicht - aber für die Wissenschaft kann ich nur Sagen: Die alten Leutchen da sind kein bißchen langsam, wer mehrere Jahrzehnte mit Denken beschäftigt war, der kann das auch und n Jungspund hat schon allein deswegen, weil er bei weitem nicht so gut mit bereits existierenden Erkenntnissen vertraut ist, kaum eine Chance.
> Er käme vielleicht eher auf die Idee, mal was ganz anderes zu probieren - aber er kann nicht abschätzen, ob das Sinn macht, ob das überhaupt machbar ist oder, im schlimmsten Fall, ob es nicht schon gemacht wurde.
> Und in politischen Fragen...
> Also wenn ich studentische Grämien betrachte, dann sind jüngere Leute kein bißchen im Vorteil und können genauso lange palavern - ggf. sogar noch länger, denn wie ein "Kompromiss" funktioniert, lernen einige erst nach langer Zeit. Wenns doch mal ungewohnt zügig geht, stehen die Chancen nicht schlecht, dass es ein Schnellschuss in nen Ofen ist - also genau das gleiche wie in der Politik:
> Wenn man sich mit dem nötigen Ernst an die Sache setzt, dann dauerts halt lange, aber i.d.R. ist es dann auch durchdacht (zwar nicht mit dem Wohle der Allgemeinheit, sondern mit der eigenen Partei-Ideologie im Hinterkopf, aber das ist ne ganz andere, imho größere, wichtigere und problematischere Baustelle). Wenn mans auf die schnelle macht, kommt halt z.B. ne Abwrackprämie bei raus. Das würde bei jungen Leuten, die einfach weniger Fehlschläge in ihrem Leben beobachtet haben, noch häufiger passieren.




Mag sein, aber ich erlebe es oft, das jüngere Leute Entscheidungen eben blitzschnell fällen können, was auch nützlich ist! Klar hat man nicht die Erfahrung, aber man hat mehr Fantasie!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. April 2009)

Die Frage ist, was einem bei hochkomplexen und unübersichtlichen Problemen, wie sie in der Politik meistens anzutreffen sind, eher weiterhilft...


----------



## theLamer (13. April 2009)

> Die Frage ist, was einem bei hochkomplexen und unübersichtlichen Problemen, wie sie in der Politik meistens anzutreffen sind, eher weiterhilft...


ruyven? Ich glaub es nicht, ich stimme dir ausnahmsweise mal zu


----------



## Bigyeti (13. April 2009)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> "herrschaft des volkes"



So welche Definitionen finde ich persöhnlich immer recht ungenau, da viele Leute, dann so etwas mit einer "Diktatur des Proletariats" usw verwechseln und sich gar nicht in die Grundsätze einer Demokratie hineinversetzen können.

Weiterhin bin ich deiner Meinung, das wenn man auf dem Gymi ist, auch weiter denken sollte. Es bingt nichts einfach auswendig gelernte Floskeln zu plappern. Ich finde das ein Problem für das mangelende politische Interesse jüngerer Leute, in der Politik selber oder in der politischen Bildung liegt. Der Polikunterricht in Schulen ist oft einfach nur langweilig und  veraltet. Würde man dort anpacken und die Stunden interessanter gestalten, dann würden sich auch mehr junge Leute für Politik interessieren. 

Zu der YPN kann ich auch nur sagen, dass ich auch eher der Meinung bin, dass wir mehr junge Leute in den großen "Volkspartein" brauchen, keine neue Junge Partei. Jedoch haben es Junge Leute schwer, da wie schon erwähnt wurde Deutschland veraltet. Diese ältere Generation wählt eher konservativ und ältere Politiker, dass merke ich an meinen Großeltern. Sie haben keine Lust und Interesse sich mit jüngeren Leuten zu befassen und die zu unterstützen,da sie selber ja oft kein Problem mit der momentanen Politik haben, da diese ja auf sie zugeschnitten ist.


----------



## theLamer (13. April 2009)

> Der Polikunterricht in Schulen ist oft einfach nur langweilig und veraltet. Würde man dort anpacken und die Stunden interessanter gestalten, dann würden sich auch mehr junge Leute für Politik interessieren.


Genau, ich selber bin im Poltik-LK und kann das nur bestätigen. Anstatt konstruktiver Diskussionen über aktuelle Themen werden die Organisationsstrukturen von NATO, UNO, WTO, IWF, EU usw durchgenommen... das ist mit der Zeit echt nervtötend. Bislang z.B. noch kein Wort über Opel, haben keine Zeit dazu. Wieso? Zentralabitur...

Allerdings begrüße ich, dass die Volksparteien nicht mehr so stark dominieren... Man muss halt nur aufpassen, dass es nicht *zu *pluralistisch wird, wir haben ja aufgrund unserer Geschichte in Deutschland schon sehr stark verteilte Macht...
Und: Extreme Parteien wie die Linke oder die NPD dürfen keinen Platz haben... wenn die gewählt werden zeigt uns dass doch, das irgendwas falsch läuft. Jeder vernünftige Mensch würde sich gegen diese Parteien entscheiden...

Naja was solls, Nachwuchs in den klassischen anstelle von Neuen Parteien, die nur Partikularinteressen von jungen Leuten vertreten... Das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (13. April 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Und: Extreme Parteien wie die Linke oder die NPD dürfen keinen Platz haben... wenn die gewählt werden zeigt uns dass doch, das irgendwas falsch läuft. Jeder vernünftige Mensch würde sich gegen diese Parteien entscheiden...


naja ich sachs ganz ehrlich, mir wäre es lieber wenn die linke ne regierung bilden würde, als wenn das die npd dürfte. ich sag nicht dass eine davon tragbar wäre, aber mir ist die linke einfach vom gefühl her lieber


----------



## axel25 (14. April 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Und: Extreme Parteien wie die Linke oder die NPD dürfen keinen Platz haben... wenn die gewählt werden zeigt uns dass doch, das irgendwas falsch läuft. Jeder vernünftige Mensch würde sich gegen diese Parteien entscheiden...




Du sprichst mir aus der Seele! Bei uns am Gymi, na ja, vllt. 100m entfernt am Bahnhof wimmelt es von Anhängern dieser Partei. Ab undz u sieht auch Hakenkreuz. Trauruge Sache, das sich immer mehr junge diesen Parteien zu wenden.

Axel25


----------



## theLamer (14. April 2009)

> naja ich sachs ganz ehrlich, mir wäre es lieber wenn die linke ne regierung bilden würde, als wenn das die npd dürfte. ich sag nicht dass eine davon tragbar wäre, aber mir ist die linke einfach vom gefühl her lieber


Pest oder Cholera... du hast die Wahl 

@ axel25: bei uns steht 100m von der Schule ganz groß "Antifa" und durchgestrichene Hakenkreuze... hast du schonmal mitbekommen, wie gewalttätig die sind? Die sind echt auf eine Ebene mit Nazis zu stellen, ohne Übertreibung. Natürlich braucht eine Demokratie auch extreme Meinung, aber dann bitteschön mit den MItteln der Demokratie, schließlich akzeptieren wir doch alle das Gewaltmonopol, oder nicht? Anhänger der besagten Parteien kennen das Wort bestimmt noch nicht einmal...


----------



## Bigyeti (14. April 2009)

Mal ganz erlich, ob links oder rechts, das ist völlig egal.
Die sind alle gleichschlimm. Beide im letzten Jahrhuntert hängen geblieben.

Ich kann nur sagen, wenn die Linke an die Macht kommt, wander ich aus!
Nichts gegen kommunistisches Gedankengut, das was sich der Herr Marx ausgedacht hat ist super, aber er hat die falschen Schlüsse gezogen. Und genau diese werden versucht durchzusetzten. Eine linke Regierung in der derzeitigen Form bsp. der PDS ist nicht tragbar und wäre ein Rückschritt für das politische System.

Und diese Jungendlichen Anhänger, die bei uns rumrennen mit Davidsternen und meinen, Kommunist sein = Ausländer/Judenfreundlich. Solche kindlichen naiven Einstellungen sind leider zu weit verbreitet. Man muss sich mal Fragen: "Was hat Stalin in Katyn und Sibieren gemacht", "Was hat Guevara gemacht".
Es geht mir teilweise auf den Sänckel, das so etwas von der linken Fraktion rumposaunt wird und für gut erklärt wird. Jeder halbwegs normale Mensch kappiert hoffentlich irgentwann das extreme Regierungsformen nicht iO sind. Die Rechten haben noch wenigstens den Vorteil , dass sie einen mit ihrer Meinung halbwegs in Ruhe lassen. Und wenn nicht sagste einfach: "Verzieh dich oder du hast nen Problem", dann hauen die meistens shcon ab. Die Mitglieder der Antifa sind aber die die Pest, die kannste nicht abschütteln. Vor allem beleben die alles mit ihren Zettelchen: "Antifa rettet Deutschland" usw. Hallo gehts noch? Unsere ganze Schule ist voll mit sowas. Die müsste man alle mal putzen lassen, dann würden die mal lernen, dass man nicht alle verschmutzen soll.

Eine linke Regierung ware schlecht.
Genau wie eine rechte Regierung , da wären wir gleich wieder in der Zeit vor 60 Jahren. Jedoch ist es erschreckend, wie viele Leute eine solche Regierung schön finden würden, siehe MeckPomm. Beide Fraktionen kann man an die Wand "klatschen", mit denen kann man ja nichtmal diskutieren.

Wenn du mit nem rechten redest heißt es , wenn er nicht mehr weiter weis: " Du Kommunist" und bei nem Linken "Du Nazi". Ist echt so, finds traurig wies überhaupt soweit kommen kann.


Vll stehen wir hier in 100 Jahren (moment da sind wir alle schon tot^^), genau mit ner anderen Meinung, das Links auch Murks ist, weil die in der Zwischenzeit auch mal Mist gemacht haben. Iwie brauchen Gesellschaften immer zu lange um aus Fehlern zu lernen.


----------



## theLamer (14. April 2009)

das unterschreibe ich zu 100%


----------



## Bigyeti (14. April 2009)

Kann ja mal nen paar Fotos machen , von diesen Stickern


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. April 2009)

Bigyeti schrieb:


> Die Rechten haben noch wenigstens den Vorteil , dass sie einen mit ihrer Meinung halbwegs in Ruhe lassen. Und wenn nicht sagste einfach: "Verzieh dich oder du hast nen Problem", dann hauen die meistens shcon ab. Die Mitglieder der Antifa sind aber die die Pest, die kannste nicht abschütteln. Vor allem beleben die alles mit ihren Zettelchen: "Antifa rettet Deutschland" usw. Hallo gehts noch? Unsere ganze Schule ist voll mit sowas. Die müsste man alle mal putzen lassen, dann würden die mal lernen, dass man nicht alle verschmutzen soll.



Also das es am linken Rand viele gibt, die glauben, mit viel Aktionismus weitere Leute von ihrer Sache überzeugen zu können, kann ich bestätigen - aber das mit dem "verzieh dich"...
Nach meiner Erfahrung klappt es ganz gut, wenn man Linken klar macht, dass sie bei einem persönlich nur Zeit verschwenden. Wenn Rechtsradikale (also rechts-NPD, nicht rechts-CDU, letzteren muss zumindest ich nicht sagen, dass sie ihre Zeit bei mir verschwenden) zu dem Schluss kommen, dass sie mit dir näher beschäftigen sollten, kann das dagegen nach berichten aus meinem Umfeld schnell sehr problematisch werden...
Da gibts dann nämlich wirklich nur noch "Extreme" - also entweder man ist 100% dabei, oder man ist Feind. Und letzteres ist sogar noch ungesünder als ersteres.
Verhängnissvoll: Eben gerade weil sie sich ihre Ziele Stück für Stück raussuchen, gibt es keine breite Sympathisanten Front - die Mehrheit gehört in die "ist uns egal Fraktion", sowohl in ihre Einstellung gegenüber Rechts als auch in der Einstellung der Rechten gegenüber ihn. Wenn letzte dann dochmal anders liegt, dann ist Sache beim Einzelnen schneller gelaufen, als das Umfeld sein "egal" ablegt - und so geht das immer weiter, bis ganze Gegenden assimiliert sind. Gerade bei Jugendlichen in eine Gemeinschaft, in der linke Ideale nicht vertreten/verpönt sind (Klischee: Ausländerfeindliches, konservatives Dorf, dass wirtschaftlich aber nicht auf FDP-Niveau ist), geht sowas schneller, als einem lieb sein sollte.
Linksextrem ist da imho weniger gefährlich, weil (heutzutage) einfach unkoordiniert: Die Radikals zünden n paar Mülltonnen und schaden damit keinen Menschen (im Worst Case und bei Bonzenvierteln in der Nähe nehmen sie Autos und Schaden Versicherungen). Weitere Anhänger bekommen sie nach so ner Aktion aber erst recht nicht mehr.


----------



## Bigyeti (14. April 2009)

Hatte noch nciht so wirklich Probs mit Rechten, entweder sie haben gehört oder tja  Meistens versuche ich solche Leute zu ignorieren, ist das beste was man machen kann.

Hab in meinem Freundeskreis viele Linke, aber die wissen , dass ich nicht deren Meinung bin, daher lassen sie mich in Ruhe.
Aber die meisten Linken, versuchen einen an die Wand zu labern, wie toll doch alles ist und lassen ned locker. Richtige Kletten.


----------



## theLamer (15. April 2009)

Ja, gegen richtigen Dialog haben wir ja beide nichts.... aber nur, wenn es auch beide wollen 

So, damit sollte das Thema Links vorbei sein, es gibt ja einen Thread "Die Linke" 
Hab da ungelogen über die Hälfte der Beiträge geschrieben (ka 80 Stück glaub ich), damit hier nicht einige Leute das Image dieser Partei aufpolieren 
Wenn du willst, kannst dich da ja auch mal äußern


----------



## Bigyeti (15. April 2009)

Glaube das kommt nocht so gut, mit meiner Meinung gegenüber Linken


----------



## theLamer (15. April 2009)

Hast du den dir mal durchgelesen?
Ich verurteile die Partei aufs übelste  und sag das auch deutlich im Thread ^^


----------



## Bigyeti (15. April 2009)

^^
Nachher steht noch die Antifa bei mir vor der Tür und will mich aufspießen


----------



## theLamer (15. April 2009)

Denen ist die Diskussion bestimmt zu hoch  
Und die sind zu lesefaul 

Naja egal, vlt sollte hier wieder über die topic diskutiert werden .


----------



## Bleipriester (15. April 2009)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> da muss ich dir (leider) zustimmen. ich werde jetzt am sonntag 15 und ich kann, im gegensatz zu vielen in meiner klasse, hausarbeit erledigen, mit geld umgehen und kenn mich recht passabel mit politik aus. ich habe mal ein paar leute in meiner klasse gefragt, was demokratie ist. da kamen wahlweise antworten wie: " ja das was wir jetz hier haben" oder auch ganz net aus dem geschichtsbuch zitiert: "herrschaft des volkes". nachfragen, was das denn im groben heißt, wollte ich dann doch nicht mehr...



Herrschaft des Volkes. Ja, ja, ein schöner Begriff. Und man muß auch sagen, daß wir das haben! 
Es ist allerdings so, daß niemand Gebrauch macht von seinen Rechten. 
Hat jemand in der Politik eine gute Idee, sind alle anderen dagegen, allein schon, weil es nicht ihre Idee war. Ich nenne das jetzt einfach mal die "Selbstaufhebung der Demokratie".

Es gibt Ehrgeizige und es gibt weniger Ehrgeizige. Die Rechtsmittel in der Demokratie sind nicht selbsterfüllend, sie bedingen der Inanspruchnahme durch den oder die Bürger. So erreichen 10 ehrgeizige Leute doch weitaus mehr als 100, die nichts tun.

Fällt also ein unangenehmer Entschluß, müssen sich eigentlich nur genug Bürger zusammentun und mit einem Volksbegehren dagegen vorgehen. 
Das funktioniert in der Realität allerdings nie. Die Leute sind viel zu beschäftigt, sich gegenseitig runterzumachen, als daß sie sich auch nur auf den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner finden könnten. Das liegt meist daran, daß sie nichts haben, um sich hervorzutun. Darum müssen sie die anderen noch kleiner machen, als sie es selbst sind, um in der Relation groß zu wirken.

Damit haben die Deutschen meiner Meinung ihren Anspruch auf Demokratie verwirkt.
Wer die Werkzeuge einer Demokratie nicht nutzt, hat nichts verloren, wenn Schäuble Kameras in den Hirnen installieren läßt oder die Wahlen abschafft...

Das einzige Werkzeug, von dem die Deutschen intensiv Gebrauch machen, ist das Demonstrationsrecht. Doch die Zwecke sind meist sehr fraglich und lassen erahnen, daß es doch eigentlich an nichts fehlt.

Nehmen wir den Christopher Street Day. Die Leute dort demonstrieren dafür, schwul sein zu dürfen oder was auch immer. Dabei gibt es seit 1994 gar kein Gesetz mehr, welches das "Schwulsein" in irgenteiner Form verbietet. Es handelt sich also vielmehr um eine Provokation. Männer in Frauenkleidern, die lachen, als gäbe es nichts Schöneres, so sieht man es Jahr für Jahr bei WDR und Co.
In einer Mehrheitsbasierten Demokratie sollte sich aber eigentlich die Frage stellen, ob nicht mehr Leute durch diesen "Demonstrationszug" belästigt werden, als daß welche davon profitiren, gerade, weil die Demonstranten nichts haben, was sie noch durchsetzten könnten.

Oder die Love Parade. Stundenlange Hammerschläge auf den Amboß, erträglich gemacht durch jede Menge Alkohol und XTC, sollen den Willen zur Liebe demonstrieren. Es handelt sich aber eher um eine "Jede machts mit Jedem"-Demo.
Etwa so logisch, wie das SED-Motto "Freiheit durch Selbstschußanlagen"

Oder in den unteren Bereichen der Politik. Nazis skandieren ihre hirnverbrannten Parolen und ziehen dazu provokativ meist durch Viertel, die von vielen Linken bewohnt werden, so als könne man sie mit Glatze und "Ausländer Raus!" umstimmen. Auch gibt es meist sehr wenige Ausländer dort, wo die Ausländerfeindlichkeit am größten ist. 

Wie man sieht, ist keine dieser Demonstrationszwecke umzusetzen, ohne Andere dadurch deutlich in ihrer Freiheit einzuschränken. Das muß bedacht werden, daß die Freiheit des Einen da aufhört, wo die des Anderen anfängt.

Wem also kann man Kompetenz zumuten, in einem Land, in dem jeder "Furz" lauthals für seinen Schwachsinn durch die Straßen zieht, ungeachtet wahrer Probleme, die sich vermehren.

Aus einem Lied der Toten Hosen, welches aus der Sicht von Ex-Kanzler Schröder gesungen wird: "Hätt' ich was Richtiges gelernt, ich wär' schon lang' nicht mehr dabei."
Nun, Schröder verdient jetzt dank Putin 300.000 Flocken im Jahr, dafür, daß er sich um die zukünftige Sicherstellung der Versorgung mit Gas in Deutschland bemüht. Und die Deutschen haben nichts zu tun als zu meckern... Sie scheinen keinen Wert auf Gas zu legen. Mal sehen, sollte es mal ausfallen, kommen sie durch die Pipeline nach Rußland gekrochen...

Schade, ich könnte so einen Putin auch ganz gut gebrauchen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2009)

Bleipriester schrieb:


> Nehmen wir den Christopher Street Day. Die Leute dort demonstrieren dafür, schwul sein zu dürfen oder was auch immer. Dabei gibt es seit 1994 gar kein Gesetz mehr, welches das "Schwulsein" in irgenteiner Form verbietet. Es handelt sich also vielmehr um eine Provokation. Männer in Frauenkleidern, die lachen, als gäbe es nichts Schöneres, so sieht man es Jahr für Jahr bei WDR und Co.
> In einer Mehrheitsbasierten Demokratie sollte sich aber eigentlich die Frage stellen, ob nicht mehr Leute durch diesen "Demonstrationszug" belästigt werden, als daß welche davon profitiren, gerade, weil die Demonstranten nichts haben, was sie noch durchsetzten könnten.
> 
> Oder die Love Parade. Stundenlange Hammerschläge auf den Amboß, erträglich gemacht durch jede Menge Alkohol und XTC, sollen den Willen zur Liebe demonstrieren. Es handelt sich aber eher um eine "Jede machts mit Jedem"-Demo.
> Etwa so logisch, wie das SED-Motto "Freiheit durch Selbstschußanlagen"



Öhm - bei beidem gehts mitlerweile/ging es eigentlich nur um Paaaaaddiee.
In sofern mag ein Missbrauch des (politisch gedachten) Demonstrationsrechtes vorliegen (sind die ernsthaft als Demonstration angemeldet?), de facto ist es aber auf einer Ebene mit Karnevalumszügen.



> Oder in den unteren Bereichen der Politik. Nazis skandieren ihre hirnverbrannten Parolen und ziehen dazu provokativ meist durch Viertel, die von vielen Linken bewohnt werden, so als könne man sie mit Glatze und "Ausländer Raus!" umstimmen.



Dat könnt schon eher reine Provokation sein...
Auf der anderen Seite haben die imho auch eine sehr merkwürdige Vorstellung davon, was ein schöner Zeitvertreib ist, also erlaub ich mir mal kein Urteil, wie ein Party-Umzug bei denen aussehen würde 



> Nun, Schröder verdient jetzt dank Putin 300.000 Flocken im Jahr, dafür, daß er sich um die zukünftige Sicherstellung der Versorgung mit Gas in Deutschland bemüht. Und die Deutschen haben nichts zu tun als zu meckern... Sie scheinen keinen Wert auf Gas zu legen. Mal sehen, sollte es mal ausfallen, kommen sie durch die Pipeline nach Rußland gekrochen...



So wie es aussieht, stellt Schröder eher sicher, dass der Geldfluss in Gegenrichtung sichergestellt ist und das mit ziemlicher Ignoranz gegenüber so ziemlich aller Konsequenzen, begonnen von der Umweltzerstörung im Fördergebiet über die Spannungen zu den USA, den Ärger entlang der Pipelines, die de-facto-Erpressung von Abnehmerstaaten,...


----------



## Bigyeti (15. April 2009)

Bleipriester schrieb:


> Nazis skandieren ihre hirnverbrannten Parolen und ziehen dazu provokativ meist durch Viertel, die von vielen Linken bewohnt werden, so als könne man sie mit Glatze und "Ausländer Raus!" umstimmen. Auch gibt es meist sehr wenige Ausländer dort, wo die Ausländerfeindlichkeit am größten ist.




Was das hier dann?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PG3JOJYSg8
Finde das auch ziemlich provokant


----------



## Bleipriester (17. April 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht, stellt Schröder eher sicher, dass der Geldfluss in Gegenrichtung sichergestellt ist...



Man muß aber beachten, daß zu einem Geschäft immer zwei gehören.

Außerdem ist es ja so, daß, seitdem viele ehemalige Sowjet-Länder sich mehr am Westen orientieren, die Russen ihnen den "sozialistischen Vorzugspreis" durch einen Standartpreis ersetzen. Das hat schon mehrmals zu Gasdiebstahl und Gasprom-Drohungen, geführt, nach denen Gasprom das Gas abschaltet.

Das Horrorszenario wäre es, würde Polen das Gas abgedreht werden. Polen müßte dann das Gas für Deutschland weiterleiten. Eher unwarscheinlich, daß das reibungslos verläuft.
Besser eine Pipeline, die ein wenig Ablagerung beim Bauprzess aufwirbelt, als kein Gas.

Und zu Gasprom. Früher hat man das Gas direkt vom sowjetischen Ministerium für Energie oder so ähnlich bezogen...
Die haben Schalke nicht gesponsort 

GAZPROM Germania :Unternehmen


----------



## Havenger (10. November 2009)

20 mio rentner das sind für die jungen menschen ca 20mio zuviel ... die merken mit ihrer renten garrantie gar nicht mehr was sie uns damit an tun ! die rentner schreien doch immer gleich rum wenn die ein jahr mal nicht ihre 50000€ erhöhung bekommen oder lösen gleich nen krieg aus wenn die mal 0,0000001% weniger rente bekommen !

ps : test aufm oktoberfest ergab : rentner klauen sogar den jüngeren das geld ! ( die haben da so einen test mit nem besofffenen gemacht der seine brieftasche ein bissl freizügig hingelegt hat )

die jugend hat es immer dem mann zurückgegeben ...

also rentner : wenn ihr einfach nicht sozial leben könnt und mal an uns denkt dann raus mit euch !!!


----------



## Doney (9. Dezember 2009)

PuhbaerTB schrieb:


> *YOUNG-PEOPLE-NATION*
> 
> _Deutschland wird nicht nur immer jünger, sondern auch internationaler. _




NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICHT!!!!

deutschland wird älter siehe bevölkerungsdiagramm...


----------



## Two-Face (9. Dezember 2009)

[X]_Ist mir egal_


----------



## Doney (9. Dezember 2009)

ich glaub nich dass da was anständiges zustande kommen würde... 

[x] Wies is isses MIst aber besser gehts nicht


----------



## nyso (6. Januar 2010)

[X] Für eine neue jüngere Partei (Alter 18-35)

Und ich wäre sofort Mitglied! Das solch eine Partei in die Regierungsverantwortung kommt ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, aber als Opposition wäre es wenigstens eine Art Lobby für die jüngeren und deren Interessen. Und damit meine ich jetzt nicht saufen, party usw. 
Es gibt nämlich genug junge die keinerlei Interesse an solchen Sachen haben
Ich bin immerhin 21 und verheiratet, gehe nie auf Partys, trinke nicht, rauche nicht usw..... Es gibt also auch genug jüngere die in der Politik etwas bewegen wollen, die aber von den "alten" Parteien nicht genug angesprochen werden. Und solange das gefühlte Politiker-Durchschnittsalter bei 75 Jahren liegt glaube ich auch nicht daran, das es jemals besser für die Allgemeinheit wird.
Wenn sogar die Grünen Ja zum Krieg in Jugoslawien gesagt haben, die Sozialdemokratische Partei Deutschlands nur noch aus gutverdienenden Bonzen besteht und CDU/CDU + FDP sowieso bloß Klientelpolitik (siehe Wachstumsbeschleunigungsgesetz) betreiben wäre die einzige Alternative ja noch die Linke. Solange die aber ihre Grundsätze nicht ändern sind die für mich auch unwählbar, obwohl Herr Gysi ein sehr netter und fesselnder Mann ist. Aber Lafontaine geht ja mal gar nicht
Und die Piratenpartei ist sowieso völliger Blödsinn. Zu den wirklich wichtigen Themen keinerlei Ideen und wollen in den Bundestag


Tut mir mal den Gefallen und guckt euch "Die aktuelle Stunde" auf Phoenix an. Der Bundestag ist der reinste Kindergarten, anders lässt sich das kaum noch beschreiben. Wenn die Opposition die Stimme hat hören Merkel, Westerwelle und Konsorten nicht mal hin und wenn die Koalition die Stimme hat brüllt die Opposition ständig Unsinn dazwischen. 
Da gingen die Abstimmungen zum Schulsprecher sogar erwachsener über die Bühne


----------



## Väinämöinen (6. Januar 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Tut mir mal den Gefallen und guckt euch "Die aktuelle Stunde" auf Phoenix an. Der Bundestag ist der reinste Kindergarten, anders lässt sich das kaum noch beschreiben. Wenn die Opposition die Stimme hat hören Merkel, Westerwelle und Konsorten nicht mal hin und wenn die Koalition die Stimme hat brüllt die Opposition ständig Unsinn dazwischen.
> Da gingen die Abstimmungen zum Schulsprecher sogar erwachsener über die Bühne


Was erwartest du denn? Der Bundestag ist nunmal nur da, um für's Fernsehen Reden zu schwingen und gelegentlich mal eine Abstimmung durchzuführen. Die eigentliche Arbeit wird in den ganzen Ausschüssen gemacht.

Außerdem glaube ich nicht, dass eine Partei für so junge Leute irgendwas verbessern würde. Die meisten Leute gehen mit 18 doch noch in die Schule und studieren dann bzw. machen irgendeine Ausbildung. Und je weniger das dann noch stattfinden kann, desto mehr werden die Jungpolitiker gezwungen sein sich mit jedem irgendwie verfügbaren Posten abzusichern. Außerdem fehlt dann ja sogar innerhalb der eigenen Partei eine wirkliche Perspektive, denn was passiert mit den Leuten, wenn sie mal 35 sind?


----------



## ole88 (6. Januar 2010)

die leute die ist mir egal und kann alles so bleiben geklickt haben haben entweder keine ahnung von politik oder aber denen wärs auch egal wenn die märchensteuer auf 23%gesetzt werden würde. einfach nur ein armutszeugnis.

aber genau daran krankt deutschland.


----------



## heizungsrohr (6. Januar 2010)

Ich hab das angeklickt? Und warum? Weil es mir wurscht ist, ich denke nicht, dass so eine Partei die Situation verschlimmert oder verbessert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2010)

Wenn man sich anguckt, wie leicht interessierte Jugendliche ohne Erfahrung mit Politik auf Rattenfänger reinfallen und wie positiv allein ein Durchschnittsalter (ohne irgendwelche politischen Ziele) hier aufgenommen wird, dann stehen imho die Chancen gar nicht mal so schlecht, dass so eine Partei Schaden anrichten kann.
Vielleicht nicht auf Bundesebene, aber kommunal?
Auf alle Fälle hätte sie das Potential, Parteiunterstützung abzukassieren, ohne irgendwas sinnvolles zu machen.

[X]gar nichts angegreuzt hat, weil "dagegen" nicht zur Auswahl stand.


----------



## herethic (6. Januar 2010)

[x]Dagegen

Es gibt auch alte Leute in der Geselschafft,wenn diese Partei an die macht kommt,werden dann die Renten gekürtzt/gestrichen?
Die Cdu ist zwar auch eher für alte Leute,aber es gibt wenigstens die Junge Union.


----------



## nyso (6. Januar 2010)

Diese Partei würde NIE in die Regierungsverantwortung kommen, vermutlich nicht mal kommunal. Aber als Sprachrohr der jüngeren Generation hätte sie durchaus eine Daseinsberechtigung!
Und ich denke nicht das die Jüngeren den Alten die Rente kürzen würden^^ In solch eine Partei würde ja nicht der Säufer mit Hauptschulabschluss von nebenan eintreten, der eh bloß seine Interessen im Kopf hat, sondern eher gebildete und überhaupt politikinteressierte, was alleine das Benehmen und den Respekt vor dem Alter sichern dürfte. So gut wie jeder in diesem Alter hat Großeltern, denen er sicher nicht die Rente kürzen würde. Ich würde sie sogar eher erhöhen, weil meine leider ziemlich wenig Rente bekommen.


----------



## heizungsrohr (7. Januar 2010)

Willst du etwa alle Hauptschulabgänger über einen Kamm scheren? Ich hab ein paar Freunde, die keine Säufer sind, die sind auch nich assozial und Achtung SCHOCK: die gehen sogar arbeiten. Also sei mit solchen Äußerungen lieber vorsichtig  Ich bin übrigens kein Hauptschüler.


----------



## hzdriver (11. Januar 2010)

Das Problem eines Mehrparteienstaates liegt in seiner Unregierbarkeit. Das aufspalten in immer kleinere Wählervereinen führt zu ungewollten Koalitionen.
Es wäre ausreichend wenn alle Parteien ehrlich und bei Ihren Wahlzielen blieben .
Graue Panter , Grüne , Linke blabla braucht es doch garnicht. Na ja und die anderen auch nicht.
Es müssten eigentlich Gelehrte , Akademiker und Professoren das Land regieren . 
Warum erst Wirtschaftsweise befragen ? Lasst Sie doch gleich die Wirtschaft regeln.
Eine Young -People -Party braucht niemand , jung , dynamisch , erfolglos , mfg


----------



## Väinämöinen (12. Januar 2010)

Nur hat das Konzept mit dem Führer, der schon weiß was er tut, noch sie so richtig funktioniert.


----------



## Malkav85 (12. Januar 2010)

Und solange es genug Menschen gibt, denen Geld und Macht zu Kopfe steigt, wenn sie allein darüber entscheiden können, wird das auch weiterhin nicht funktionieren.

Zumal es auch nicht nur so ist, wenn es nur eine Person betrifft um mal auf die Gesamtheit zu kommen.

Im Grunde bräuchten wir junge, innovative Menschen, die sich durchsetzen können, Inteligent sind, bodenständig, mit Geld umgehen können, ein soziales Wesen haben und Verantwortung übernehmen können.

Aber ich glaube, ich sollte mal wieder wach werden  Schöner Traum


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube alte, innovative Menschen, die sich durchsetzen können, Inteligent sind, bodenständig, mit Geld umgehen können, ein soziales Wesen haben und Verantwortung übernehmen können, wären auch nicht wesentlich schlechter - weswegen eine Partei extra für junge einfach keinen Sinn ergibt


----------



## hzdriver (12. Februar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaube alte, innovative Menschen, die sich durchsetzen können, Inteligent sind, bodenständig, mit Geld umgehen können, ein soziales Wesen haben und Verantwortung übernehmen können, wären auch nicht wesentlich schlechter - weswegen eine Partei extra für junge einfach keinen Sinn ergibt


 
Ich Dir mal Recht gebe , wenn man Jung und Alt wegstreicht und das andere behält wäre es richtig , mfg


----------



## Phenom BE (13. Februar 2010)

Ich find, dass die bestehenden Parteien sich eher für junge einsetzen sollten.


----------



## nyso (13. Februar 2010)

Wieso sollten sie das tun wenn die Parteispenden doch von alten, reichen Säcken kommen?^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Februar 2010)

Das wäre gar nicht mal so das Problem, wenn die Stimmen durch die Leistungen für junge Wähler kämen.
Aber de facto kommen stimmen von jungen Wählern entweder gar nicht oder sie kommen zu dem, der die schönsten Versprechungen macht. Also gibts Versprechen statt Leistungen.


----------



## Tom3004 (14. Februar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaube alte, innovative Menschen, die sich durchsetzen können, Inteligent sind, bodenständig, mit Geld umgehen können, ein soziales Wesen haben und Verantwortung übernehmen können, wären auch nicht wesentlich schlechter - weswegen eine Partei extra für junge einfach keinen Sinn ergibt



Ich vertrete die Meinung nicht, das die alten Leute bodenständiger, inovativer usw. sind. 
Ganz im Gegenteil, ich finde sie machen nur leere Versprechen und richtig Ahnung haben sie auch nicht. 
Die meisten waren vorher Richter, Arzt oder sonst was und haben davon keinerlei Ahnung. 
Ich finde das mehr junge Leute in die Partei sollten und die Alten, endlich die Pensionierung in Kauf nehmen sollten.
MfG, Tom


----------

